# First detail - Toyota Yaris



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

So, i've always regularly washed and kept my cars clean over the years but i've never really ventured into looking after the paintwork with any effort. I had hand polished cars a few times in the past but hated doing it as it was such a bind and took an age to do!

But, with mine and the other half's car's paint looking a tad tired, i began gleaning info on this forum and decided to buy a DAS 6 PRO DA polisher amongst other stuff so that i can show them a little more TLC!

I was itching to sort out my BMWs first but thought it prudent to practice on my wife's 2007 Toyota Yaris just in case i ****ed up lol! :lol:

Some before shots:



















Lots of brake dust









Dead flies!









Interior was pretty grubby!









Mats had tar staining from a beach trip!









My daughter's mess!









Onto the work...

*Day 1*

First i snow-foamed the car using Valet Pro snow foam and it was left to dwell for 5 mins









Whilst the snow foam was on, I cleaned the badges and door shuts with a round brush and some Megs APC


















I then rinsed it off before washing by the 2BM and a lambswool mitt using Megs Shampoo Plus 









Onto the claying - my first experience of this so i chose Megs Mild Detailing Clay with Megs Last Touch spray detailer as lube









Quite a lot of contamination on the lower panels









A quick rinse off and dry before taking a look at the paint revealed a fair amount of scratches and car park dings!









Scratches by boot floor









Hazing on 'C' pillar









Spider webs









This was a particularly nasty scratch that ran almost the whole length of the right side after a runaway supermarket trolley bumped it's way past!


















Sadly i then had a small 'issue' with the polisher so had to postpone the polishing for another day...! So instead i vacuumed the interior and cleaned the floor mats using diluted Megs APC and a bristle brush.

*Day 2*

Taped with 3M tape ready for the correction stage









From doing my research on here, i knew that Toyotas have soft paint so i decided to play it safe by correcting the scratches using a Lake Country light cut orange pad and Menzerna Final Finish II. :buffer:

A second stage polish was done using a Lake Country green polishing pad, again using Menzerna Final Finish II. This seemed to work pretty well and got rid of most imperfections bar a few of the deeper marks.

Luckily the trolley scratches all but dissapeared too!




































Once all polishing was complete i sealed the paintwork with Poorboy's EX-P Sealant which was allowed to dry for 60 minutes before buffing off









Finally i applied Poorboy's Natty's Blue Paste Wax before buffing off to a sheen









I then dressed the tyres with Zaino Z16 Perfect Tire Gloss.

After 2 days separated work and with light fading fast i was left with this:



























Thanks to this site and its endless advice and info i have learned quite a lot over the past couple of days, particularly with the DA and polishing techniques, but i now feel confident enough to have a go at my car knowing that i'm not going to ruin its paint! 

Thanks for looking! :wave:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

It looks great, well done. :thumb:


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

lovely and shiny, needs tyre shine to finsih imo


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice work and nice reflections.


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Good job , I'm amazed you got those trolley scratches out!


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Fantastic....you make a Toyota look desirable. :lol:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice turnaround there


----------



## carrera2.05 (Jul 7, 2009)

what a transformation . Great effort and it looks as if it's just come out of the showroom .


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

What an insane finish! bloody nice work!!

Whats poking underneath the garage door?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Well done, great job - very shiney! :thumb:


----------



## buddy2shoes (Aug 11, 2010)

Excellent result, and an inspiration for all of us who yet to go the whole hog!


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

That looks fantastic mate! great work. :thumb:


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

Nice work, what polisher are you using there, DAS6?


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

well done glen, good work there pal!!


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Well done mate, lovely finish there. 

Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## Jonboy8 (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice finish. Don't forget to post up pics when you've done your BM.:thumb:


----------



## paddymk5 (Aug 7, 2010)

great job there mate!!!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very impressive turnaround mate, I bet your wife was pleased


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm in the same position.

Always enjoyed washing and looking after my car in a keen but ignorant way.

Thanks to this site, I'm now about 200 quid worse off, and about to give my cars some real tlc.

Nice work!


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive comments guys - my neighbours now think i am rather strange lol 



WEDEL.1 said:


> Fantastic....you make a Toyota look desirable. :lol:


:lol: :lol:



T4RFY said:


> What an insane finish! bloody nice work!!
> 
> Whats poking underneath the garage door?


That's the CSL - I did the engine bay last weekend: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=184680



rich1880 said:


> Nice work, what polisher are you using there, DAS6?


DAS6 PRO :buffer:



Jonboy8 said:


> Nice finish. Don't forget to post up pics when you've done your BM.:thumb:


Will do - did half of it's paint yesterday!



MatrixGuy said:


> Very impressive turnaround mate, I bet your wife was pleased


She was - and is now scared to drive it for fear of ruining all my hours of hard work


----------

